# SG tins @ JR Cigars for $6.95



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

J·RCigars.com: Premium Cigars and cigar accessories at the best prices.

1792, FVF, Chocolate Flake, Squadron Leader, etc etc etc are all in stock as of 3:30.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

... tick ... tick ... tick ...
(is it gone yet?)


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

nope.... tick.. tick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Andrew i just got 3 tins i really hated paying $5.00 for shipping lol!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> nope.... tick.. tick


And I can't order from them anymore - ever since their "new" site launched some months ago, it just won't accept my CC payments - something is wrong with their AVS (address verification) and they just lock funds without placing an order. Never got a response from support so I'll wait for SG to surface elsewhere.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> And I can't order from them anymore - ever since their "new" site launched some months ago, it just won't accept my CC payments - something is wrong with their AVS (address verification) and they just lock funds without placing an order. Never got a response from support so I'll wait for SG to surface elsewhere.


Use Pay Pool they accept it that's what i did.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

woah, awesomeness


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Of course, right after I place a bulk order at P&C, this happens. On the other hand, I'm not a huge fan of JR, so I don't mind spending a little extra.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Andrew I got some FVF, Squadron Leader and 1792 to age


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Too bad their checkout page is not secured, I was just about to order 4 tins from them.

EDIT:
So I notice there was another way to go to the cart that was secured....Looks like its on.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks szyzk, I ordered a bunch of sg tins for the best price I've ever seen. Just a heads up, rattray's 100g tins are $12.00 (had to get a tin of marlin flake as its always out of stock at jr).
Shipping is very very resonable, I paid 9.00 to pipesandcigars for shippping yesterday for 5 tins.


----------



## sf_duke (Aug 14, 2011)

They are running low on FVF...just 13 tins left now


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

sf_duke said:


> They are running low on FVF...just 13 tins left now


They are on backorder now


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

FVF is now all gone.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

As with P&C yesterday, they must have had an incredible amount of tins for sale. On another forum people said they placed orders for 10, 15 and 20 tins each.

I'm glad a few of you guys were able to get in on this!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

all SL Gone


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW that is a crazy low price!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Are the prices usually that low?


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

szyzk said:


> As with P&C yesterday, they must have had an incredible amount of tins for sale. On another forum people said they placed orders for 10, 15 and 20 tins each.


See, this is what I don't understand. If people stop buying excessive amounts of SG every time it surfaces they might actually be able to catch up on the demand. I mean, I understand the supply/demand aspect of it, and I understand why people snatch it up so fast, but it seems like people who already have pounds of the stuff aging don't need to order pounds more at a time&#8230; I'm not condemning anyone here, just wondering why there is such a rush to squirrel it away. If you smoke SL daily (and I can certainly understand why you would-its incredible!) it makes sense to keep a large supply of it on hand. But if you only smoke it once in a while there doesn't seem to be any need to devote a whole room of your house to stockpiling Samuel Gawith.

Idk, just my thoughts on the matter. Maybe I'm just mad I don't have free access to the tins&#8230;


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

jfserama said:


> If you smoke SL daily (and I can certainly understand why you would-its incredible!) it makes sense to keep a large supply of it on hand. But if you only smoke it once in a while there doesn't seem to be any need to devote a whole room of your house to stockpiling Samuel Gawith.


I think that's just a sad fact of the tobacco world - cigars and pipes both. I think there has to be a point of diminishing return where you have so much of a certain type of tobacco you'll never end up smoking it all. At a few pounds total I have enough FVF (and Stonehaven) to last me a long while, so I won't need to recharge the next time they're available (or the next next time)... As long as I'm able to dip into a little bit that's aged every once in a while, I'm good.

Of course, I'll continue buying as much Penzance as I can afford whenever it's available, so I'm guilty too.

And if it all went away tomorrow I wouldn't shed a tear as long as GLP was still available. I think it's easy to ignore the incredible blends that are available all the time. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive heard of "Squadron Leader" before but never tried it. Whats the flavor profile on it or is it aromatic? Tried ordering some but were all gone along with "Chocolate Flake". Which of the SAMUEL GAWITH line is good to try for a noob? Thanks


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

jfserama said:


> See, this is what I don't understand. If people stop buying excessive amounts of SG every time it surfaces they might actually be able to catch up on the demand. I mean, I understand the supply/demand aspect of it, and I understand why people snatch it up so fast, but it seems like people who already have pounds of the stuff aging don't need to order pounds more at a time&#8230; I'm not condemning anyone here, just wondering why there is such a rush to squirrel it away. If you smoke SL daily (and I can certainly understand why you would-its incredible!) it makes sense to keep a large supply of it on hand. But if you only smoke it once in a while there doesn't seem to be any need to devote a whole room of your house to stockpiling Samuel Gawith.
> 
> Idk, just my thoughts on the matter. Maybe I'm just mad I don't have free access to the tins&#8230;


I think there is something to the "hard to find" aspect of this hobby that triggers us all (or many of us anyway) to go crazy when it finally shows. I have to admit that I got excited when this thread (and the P&C thread) popped up, and it was everything I could do to convince myself that I already have enough SG stuff to last me a while. In fact, there are a number of tobaccos that I like better than FVF, and they are readily available, so why do I get excited when SG shows up?


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Ive heard of "Squadron Leader" before but never tried it. Whats the flavor profile on it or is it aromatic? Tried ordering some but were all gone along with "Chocolate Flake". Which of the SAMUEL GAWITH line is good to try for a noob? Thanks


SL is a nice English style blend. I just started pipe smoking last year and did not find this blend very strong.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Ive heard of "Squadron Leader" before but never tried it. Whats the flavor profile on it or is it aromatic? Tried ordering some but were all gone along with "Chocolate Flake". Which of the SAMUEL GAWITH line is good to try for a noob? Thanks


Squadron Leader is an english. Has latakia. Honestly? None of the SG line is good for a noob. The flakes come sopping wet, you need to learn to dry, etc. If you get a chance to buy it that cheap, buy it of course. But as a noob, there's no reason to shell out extra $$ for SG when you may not notice that much of a difference between a SG english and a more affordable english.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Ive heard of "Squadron Leader" before but never tried it. Whats the flavor profile on it or is it aromatic? Tried ordering some but were all gone along with "Chocolate Flake". Which of the SAMUEL GAWITH line is good to try for a noob? Thanks


Joe, Squadron Leader is an English Blend with Latakia in it. Many of the SG blends are excellent, but If you are new to pipe smoking, I wouldn't get hung up on a particular blender. There are many good tobaccos to experiment with thatvare easier to find. If you haven't already, maybe check out the Newbie Sampler Trade where you can try a bunch of different things.

Edit: Kyle beat me to it again!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotcha guys, those are the answers I like hearing, I sure will get into the Newbie Sampler Trade. Thanks

I have 3 different tobaccos in 3 separate Ziploc, can I store the 3 in the same mason jar? It will not be for more than about 2 months.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

karatekyle said:


> Squadron Leader is an english. Has latakia. Honestly? None of the SG line is good for a noob. The flakes come sopping wet, you need to learn to dry, etc. If you get a chance to buy it that cheap, buy it of course. But as a noob, there's no reason to shell out extra $$ for SG when you may not notice that much of a difference between a SG english and a more affordable english.


But it has a biplane on the front of the tin!!!! that alone is worth smoking it!

Honestly it's one of my favorite smokes, but it seems that it's hard to find and now it's made me go to other brands.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

The SG's are good.. but I think it more about the chase than the actual catch that drives the 20 tin buys. I would rather spend my time doing other things then scanning all the tobacco sellers for in stock on SG. I have a couple of bags of Stonehaven and Penzance.. would like to run into some more 1792 but there are others out there just as good. I'm 62 so how much do I really need to cellar?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Ive heard of "Squadron Leader" before but never tried it. Whats the flavor profile on it or is it aromatic? Tried ordering some but were all gone along with "Chocolate Flake". Which of the SAMUEL GAWITH line is good to try for a noob? Thanks


As others have said, I don't think working with wet flakes is all that easy as a noob, but flavor-wise the Sam Gawith blends like Squadron, Chocolate and Navy Flake are all definitely enjoyable for someone just starting out - they were/are to me, at least.

Since Squadron Leader is so hard to find, look for Dunhill's Early Morning Pipe. They're close enough in flavors as they're both light latakia blends. And since Chocolate Flake is so hard to find at times, don't think you can easily substitute "Gawith & Hoggarth Bob's Chocolate Flake" for it; that's an entirely different tobacco! If you're looking for a chocolate, the easy answer is "Two Friends English Chocolate" which is much easier to find, but a word of warning about that - in my experience it only seems to like wider pipes.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

szyzk said:


> As others have said, I don't think working with wet flakes is all that easy as a noob, but flavor-wise the Sam Gawith blends like Squadron, Chocolate and Navy Flake are all definitely enjoyable for someone just starting out - they were/are to me, at least.
> 
> Since Squadron Leader is so hard to find, look for Dunhill's Early Morning Pipe. They're close enough in flavors as they're both light latakia blends. And since Chocolate Flake is so hard to find at times, don't think you can easily substitute "Gawith & Hoggarth Bob's Chocolate Flake" for it; that's an entirely different tobacco! If you're looking for a chocolate, the easy answer is "Two Friends English Chocolate" which is much easier to find, but a word of warning about that - in my experience it only seems to like wider pipes.


but EMP doesn't have a biplane on it!!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> but EMP doesn't have a biplane on it!!!!


#1 - The biplane _is_ awesome!

#2 - Look up the vintage tins on Google Images, the old aqua-green background and red outline is _so much cooler_!

#3 - But EMP does have a friggin' rooster and giant sun, so that's pretty alright.

#4 - It's a sad state of affairs when precious tin space needs to be reserved for health warnings instead of amazing artwork/advertising. You know what, I know that smoking is bad for me. Everywhere I turn I see and hear that smoking is bad for me. My TV reminds me, ads in magazines remind me, radio ads remind me... For crying out loud, "Smoking is dangerous to your health" is sewn onto the tag on my boxer shorts, it's in the fine-print on the box of Wheaties I eat from every morning, and it flashes across my iPod when I first turn it on when I get into my car. I GET IT. SMOKING IS BAD FOR MY HEALTH. I want 100% artwork on all of my tins from here on out - the health warning can be on a sticker on the side, printed twice on the back of the tin, and it can be on an insert inside the tin (as well as being printed on the underside of the lid). Just give me my artwork!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

szyzk said:


> #1 - The biplane _is_ awesome!
> 
> #2 - Look up the vintage tins on Google Images, the old aqua-green background and red outline is _so much cooler_!


They want $60+ for a tin on fleebay. Its really nice, I see what you mean about artwork.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

RGraphics said:


> Gotcha guys, those are the answers I like hearing, I sure will get into the Newbie Sampler Trade. Thanks
> 
> I have 3 different tobaccos in 3 separate Ziploc, can I store the 3 in the same mason jar? It will not be for more than about 2 months.


I always stay away from mixing baccy in the same BALL jar. Even tho it's separate baggies and only two months...Ever get a baccy delivery and you can smell the greatness before the box is opened????? And that is with the HEAVY gauge bags....
I just err on the side of caution.....usually.
I have three sizes of BALL jars (4 oz, pint quart) and am looking for the biggest that'd hold ~ 8 ounces of blend 8 oz of natures best is not 8 ounces in BALL jar measurement 
Summary: I would not do this.
Bestest
Tom


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

RGraphics said:


> They want $60+ for a tin on fleebay. Its really nice, I see what you mean about artwork.


It would be better if the biplane was shooting... now that would rock!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

You are right I realized that when I received my first order the box smelled so good I took the contents out and just left the empty box next to my desk for a few hours just for the smell. Thanks.



TOB9595 said:


> I always stay away from mixing baccy in the same BALL jar. Even tho it's separate baggies and only two months...Ever get a baccy delivery and you can smell the greatness before the box is opened????? And that is with the HEAVY gauge bags....
> I just err on the side of caution.....usually.
> I have three sizes of BALL jars (4 oz, pint quart) and am looking for the biggest that'd hold ~ 8 ounces of blend 8 oz of natures best is not 8 ounces in BALL jar measurement
> Summary: I would not do this.
> ...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Everyone comments on SG tobacco being too moist, but seal it up, open it in five years and you will find the moisture level is about right.


----------



## sf_duke (Aug 14, 2011)

Back in stock for those interested. Now $8.95 a tin.


----------

